# Cape Chef: This one's for you!



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy birthday to our favorite Caped Culinarian!!!! Sorry it's so late on your special day, but life intervened. Hope it was outstanding. Wishing you the best year yet!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Many Happy Returns of the Day, Cape Chef!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Happy birthday CC.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hope you had a happy one!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday CC!

And Many More ...!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yeah, bonne anniversaire et encore plus!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

happy birthday young fella!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I find it hard to respond today.

I am so thankful of all your sweet well wishes,I am touched,and have grown to love this site and the wonderful people hear.

My only birthday with is Resolve.
I am humbled
Pray
Brad


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday CC!


----------

